# Photos in album not displaying



## 2banaviator (Sep 20, 2016)

Uploaded photos to Astrograph album, but not displaying as of this message.
After uploading, the upload was confirmed as completed.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 20, 2016)

I've never used the album but rather upload photos directly to my posts. In the reply box, click on the "Upload a File" button and select the pictures you want to upload from your hard drive. Once highlighted, click the "Open" button and you'll see the upload progress bars at the bottom of your reply box. If you want the pics to show in large size, wait for all the progress bars to finish and select the "Full Image" button below the "Insert every image as a.." script, otherwise the pics will load as thumbnails by default.

It's a bit clunky to get used to but not bad once you get the hang of it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 21, 2016)

You can also drag and drop an image to your post, too.

Select the image(s) you want to post from your computer's folder, drag them into the middle of your post's text area and drop them.

Wait for all images to finish uploading and then you can organize them in your post and select "fullsize" or "thumnail" individually or as a group.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 21, 2016)

Was not aware of that Dave, thanks. I'll give it a whirl when I get home


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2016)

2banaviator said:


> Uploaded photos to Astrograph album, but not displaying as of this message.
> After uploading, the upload was confirmed as completed.



I have checked on the link you posted. These pics can be seen if you click their titles there. Just the thumbnails of them aren't generated for some reason. Instead of uploading these images into the photoalbum you could upload them to your thread directly.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 21, 2016)

Good tip Dave. Didn't know that either.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 21, 2016)

You're welcome, guys...it does come in handy if you're in a hurry!

Here is also a Pro-tip: after the photo has finished uploading, be sure to put your cursor in the EXACT area of your post (between sentances, below your caption, etc.) BEFORE selecting the image's size.

If you don't, the image will default to the top of your post.

It took a little experimenting with this technique, but I have found it to be faster and easier than the "Upload a File" method


----------

